# under CDL bucket trucks?



## TreeAce (Nov 20, 2010)

I heard from a guy that the lighter bucket trucks are not holding up that well. Frames cracking and they are prone to overturning. I also want to say that this guy sells trucks and has no buckets under 26k GVW . I am considering getn a bucket in da spring and I dont have my CDL. Ovb I could get it with a little hassel but I am also considering the employee end of things. Meaning...Its hard enough to find decent workers who even have a damn DL let alone a CDL and are willing to work at going rates in this area. I think an under CDL truck could be a good thing but not if it's not up to the job. I want it to have a chip box , not sure I would want a flat bed type. What I really want is a "spyder type" lift but I think thats a ways off and a bucket truck would still be good to have. Nothin new,just one in decent shape. I would like some opions on these lighter trucks.


----------



## Panama (Nov 21, 2010)

Never owned a bucket, but if he had a lot full of the lighter, under CDL trucks, he would probably tell you that that the "heavy, over CDL trucks" had problems, or were too expensive to operate, not holding up etc. Interesting topic though, hope you hear from those who have experience with both.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 21, 2010)

I have two and today is your lucky day, 1 is for sale!

I run a ford f750 with the chip box and 60' boom and a ford f800 flatbed with a 55' boom. Your friend is right when he says the smaller trucks are trouble.I wouldn't go any smaller than a f750 and the elevator lifts you are talking about are very pricey.
Each truck has its pros and cons,running truck with chip box means 1 truck,1 tag,1 driver...but on many setups you cant cut and chip at the same time.Running a flatbed is great when you can run a chipper truck and chipper along with as a team setting both trucks up on one tree cutting and chipping at the same time.You can use the bed to stack the larger wood that cant be chipped.That is 2 tags,2 drivers.
Used bucket trucks sell from 5g to 70g but buying the older cheap trucks will end up in down time and parts that are hard to find.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 24, 2010)

I would call the various lift manufacturers and ask them what is the lightest truck they would recommend. That way you will get an answer from the source and not from someone selling trucks.


----------



## Menchhofer (Nov 24, 2010)

We have 04 GMC 7500 w/ Altec 60/70 w elevator. Purchased new. Rear mount. Flat bed. Love the thing.
We considered a forestry unit for only a second or two, but were told the weight differences of the two were not that much different. Don't know if this is true or not. Ours weighs 25,950.

Is it built lighter than the forestry unit? No. Same basic design for both units.


----------

